

An optimal portfolio of pokemon - cantdutchthis
http://koaning.io/posts/pokemon.html

======
JCordeiro
This is very cool! One thing I noticed though is "a pokemon master can only
have 5 pokeballs (prisons for pokemon that you can carry around)". However,
(at least in the video games) a pokemon master can actually carry with him a
party of 6 pokemon.

